# i want to open English school



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, I've been working in a frontasteria in Greece for about 12 years now, and I'm (still casually) weighing up the pros and cons of opening my own. Hopefully, I can convince my kombarum to join me and hold the license (she is Greek, has worked as a teacher, has proficiency and is due to complete an English degree- so that should cover paper work) 
I would be considering opening in Sep 2015 as I'd need lots of planning time. My husband (advertising/marketing graduate) would take care of the business plans, I'm considering small towns/large villages in the north - I don't want to open something big! My main job would obviously be the academic planning side. 
The biggest drawback is that I do actually like the job I have, and have total security- which is hard to come by round here.

If any one has tried this, or has anything use full (good and bad) to comment on please reply.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*school*

hi Aliland,to tell you that I know someone who had their own English school,an annex off of his own house in Marousi, Athens, mostly himself and one other teaching, but as time went on he could not compete with larger schools who offered cheaper fees with larger classes,that was before the crisis,he now works for those schools.I applaud your very enterprising idea but maybe it would be better to hang on to what youve got as life is so unpredictable at the moment.To have a job that you like and feel secure in seems like a gift from heaven in these turbulent times.I wish you all the best,concertina


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, I see your point. To be honest it is my biggest drawback. After all, how many people here have job security? I'm not giving up on the idea, but perhaps a longer term plan is in order. I'd love to do it, but full IKA is not to lost lightly.


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I would say 'don't do it'. A few years ago I would have said 'Go ahead' but not at the moment. My best friend opened hers about 6 years ago. This year has been the worst year so far. Hardly anyone pays on time (if at all). Rules for the school change constantly. I had two shops and know the self employed side of things. My advice would be steer clear of TEBE - they will bleed you dry. You are lucky to have a job. Please stay there at least for the next few years.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot for replying, I know a lot of schools have closed over the last 3 years, but I also know that where I work is constantly packed - that's 12 classrooms from mid day until 11 at night! I think I know why . Yes , payment was an issue last year (bosses tried to keep up a good front while clearly paying staff from their pockets not the accounts) but 'bonus' for early payment has largely solved the problem this year. I'm looking at a rather small place - myself + kumbarum to do most of the work with 2 part time teachers helping out. My husband will run the place - to be honest that's the biggest plus. He has been unemployed for four years, and there is a limit to just how long he can keep doing 'useful' courses and going to interviews. I'm thinking that if something doesn't change, we ought to leave as he could probably work is way up in a UK supermarket or something. So while I totally agree that my plan might seem ridiculous, since I first posted iv come see that we can't go on as we are - so its not really the risk I was originally thinking it was.


----------



## ahku1988 (Jan 9, 2014)

*I want to open English school*

Hi Aliland, 
I am wondering if you have already started your school coz i am looking for a partner to run an english program here in yangon, Myanmar. I just came back from China, ever taught in 2 International English schools, ever ran my own training center in Lashio. I have the edge for whole set of course materials, management, educational system setting. It would be great if there's a possibility that you and your husband can come over for long-stay. If you are interested in building it up together, please contact me at ahku1988 {at} G MaiL Dot co.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, 
Unfortunately, we are looking for options to stay in Greece. Lovely as it would be to have a partner, I'm not interested in moving - sorry. Anyway, best of luck with your venture, hope you find what your looking for.


----------

